# Hound & Gatos



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am getting married in June and will be of course moving out of my parents' home. This means that I will be taking my two poodles with me and my mom's poodle will be staying. Right now, I feed hers and mine PMR. That said, when I leave she has made it very clear that she does not care to feed a homemade raw diet. She DOES want him to at a good diet, though, and is willing to rotate different brands and flavors of pre made raw. I know that she will also feed him the occasional scrambled egg, baked salmon and cooked table scraps. I think that this is a fine compromise. Anyway, a PMR feeding friend of mine suggested that my mom could also rotate in some Hound & Gatos canned food for affordability and variety. What do you know about Hound & Gatos? It looks pretty good for a canned food!

Hound & Gatos - Home


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

It does indeed look good....but holy mackerel what a price tag! I guess as a nice treat it would work...but I feel like why not just buy chicken/rabbit/beef etc and feed it raw (or hell, cook it if that's preferred) rather than spend 3+ dollars on something that sits in a can... O_O Canned food is by and large worlds better than kibble IMO (and I think in most of our Os :wink: )...but that price tag would make me steer clear of it as a regular thing and only use it as a very special treat. Considering you can get human grade chicken for anywhere between .29 and .89 cents a pound, I'd just feel like I was being duped if I bought a 12 oz can of chicken dog food for ~$3. 

With that said, I bet the dogs would still love it, it seems like a great canned food, and I like that they offer pheasant. For someone unwilling to commit to raw yet trying to feed as healthily as they can, I'd say this is a great pick. :thumb:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My mom will be feeding pre-made raw and maybe throw one of these cans on once or twice a week. She will be spending a lot of money as is with premade and is more than willing to do so, so the money really isn't an issue.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Then it really does seem like a great food.... but you know, having two great danes and all... all I can see is that breaking the bank. LOL Yes, I live in big dog world... can you tell? :wink:

edit: Giant dog world... since your babies are fairly big by "normal people standards" too! :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's good.. maybe the EVO 95% canned foods also? I do feed Tripett canned tripe sometimes, as green tripe can be hard to find, plus my cats love it. I think tripe is the only ingredient.

Make sure she does give a RMB now and then for dental health! And congrats!

Is Henry the one staying?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep, Henry is her dog and he is the one staying. I am sure she will give an RMB once a week or so for teeth. Anyway, I've been feeding mostly ground lately and their teeth have not suffered. I have been feeding mostly ground simply because of the proteins that I have access to ground lately---ground WHOLE prey of the following: alpaca, llama, bison, muskrat, rabbit, elk, beaver, mutton, lamb, duck, goat, ostrich. PHEW! Yes, I do buy ALL of these varieties and they come from local, small midwestern farms. Nothing added, etc. All of their teeth are good and I have been doing this for months. That said, I do about 1 week of this ground stuff, and then one week alternating boneless meals and raw meaty bones (lamb ribs, chicken quarters, turkey necks). 

Ideally, my mom could continue doing this! But, she is not going to drive out to the pickup spot and she is too grossed out scooping meat from a tub. I could delude myself into thinking she could do this, and I could try and convince her, but truth is, once I am gone, if I don't make things easy for her (ie..premade raw PATTIES), she is going to feed him kibble.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good to me. I can't blame her, allot of people don't want to go to the trouble. Just had a talk with my sister yesterday about things and she was like, I don't have time to worry about it. Can't blame her either , she doesn't. At least your mother doesn't have to worry about the money so it's better than kibble. My sister is trying to do the best but can't afford it. So I'd say she's doing good by her dog with it.

I also feed canned tripe and I keep wellness 95% around just in case, I sometimes forget to take something out.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I went to their website and I couldn't find out anywhere if they include the organs and bone in their definition of "chicken" and "beef" (or whatever meat they are referring to on the can). It doesn't look like a bad food, but for that price, there are other canned foods out there that include the entire animal, bones and organs and all in their canned. I usually buy 100% or 95% meat canned that includes the whole animal when I supplement. 

Also, they say in their FAQ's that dogs are omnivores - and that is a little misleading. 

"A. Cats are carnivores – meaning they must have meat in order to survive. Dogs are omnivores – meaning they can survive without meat, but only thrive on a high-protein diet. "


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Try to get her to feed a brand of pre-made with only meat, bone and organ and to feed turkey necks or something once-twice a week.. they are GREAT for cleaning teeth.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> I went to their website and I couldn't find out anywhere if they include the organs and bone in their definition of "chicken" and "beef" (or whatever meat they are referring to on the can). It doesn't look like a bad food, but for that price, there are other canned foods out there that include the entire animal, bones and organs and all in their canned. I usually buy 100% or 95% meat canned that includes the whole animal when I supplement.
> *
> Also, they say in their FAQ's that dogs are omnivores - and that is a little misleading.
> 
> "A. Cats are carnivores – meaning they must have meat in order to survive. Dogs are omnivores – meaning they can survive without meat, but only thrive on a high-protein diet. "*


I have seen that definition of dogs and cats before, mostly by cat only people....SOOO misleading for dogs and their owners....always pisses me off too!!!:frown:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

chowder said:


> I went to their website and I couldn't find out anywhere if they include the organs and bone in their definition of "chicken" and "beef" (or whatever meat they are referring to on the can). It doesn't look like a bad food, but for that price, there are other canned foods out there that include the entire animal, bones and organs and all in their canned. I usually buy 100% or 95% meat canned that includes the whole animal when I supplement.
> 
> Also, they say in their FAQ's that dogs are omnivores - and that is a little misleading.
> 
> "A. Cats are carnivores – meaning they must have meat in order to survive. Dogs are omnivores – meaning they can survive without meat, but only thrive on a high-protein diet. "


Dogs are classified as carnivores but do have omnivorous capabilities - and I see nothing wrong or innaccurate about what they included in their FAQ.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Try to get her to feed a brand of pre-made with only meat, bone and organ and to feed turkey necks or something once-twice a week.. they are GREAT for cleaning teeth.


I really like Vital Essentials for this reason and she can order some from our local pet boutique. My only qualm is that I like my dogs to have more variety than just beef, chicken and fish, so I think it would be good for her to also use some Primal and Nature's Variety simply for variety. Bravo too, though it's harder to find around here.


----------

